# Grayish colored film on meat...



## jones54 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lately I have seen a grayish colored film on my meats during the cooking process. Does anyone have any idea why this is happening? It is not a dark color gray, it is a light gray tented color gray. It is almost like a ash colored gray. I'm not cooking over my heat source. My heat source is coming from the rear smoke box. I am cooking on a diamond plate clone style smoker.I am cooking with my doors slightly open and I am getting great airflow and a clean burn through the whole cook. My end product taste just fine, but the color is a little strage to me.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 9, 2012)

Stumps me , I have never had that trouble , mine come out Sweating and Mahogany colored :








Once in , I shut my lid and patiently wait for her to soak up all that lovely smoke. I'll figure out my time at 1.5 hrs. per pound of meat and add some to that , introduce my probes and watch the temps, till I come close to the finished IT and then check them for doneness (temp.) on my Mavericks. 

See the shiny look , that is sweat and tells me they are almost done , this is true for Ribs too , after my time gets close , I do the bend test and determine wether or not it is done .







My color and texture is spot on most everytime. A good whole Spare is what I like , BB's don't trip my trigger.







Low heat , gentle sweet smoke and Love is all that is needed .....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .

Around 225*f for around 6 hrs. , and the ribs are done...

Have fun and........


----------



## ak1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Wierd! I've never had that problem. Any chance you could take a picture next time it happens?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 9, 2012)

I have not either had this. Maybe it could be blood escaping and turning brown? Just a thought.


----------



## roller (Apr 9, 2012)

What kind of wood are you using ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds like what happens when meat is cooking at a low temp and high moisture like Steaming...No Browning, Maillard Reaction, just coagulation.  If the meat is wet, injected or marinaded this can account for the surface moisture, that combined with a temp less than 200*F and you may very well get Steamed Gray Meat...I would shut the Doors let the temps get up to 225-250*F, measured with a calibrated thermometer and see what happens... JJ


----------

